# Yeti Ultimate Restoration



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I've finally gotten around to starting the restoration on a Yeti Ultimate I acquired a few months back as trade for some repair work I did for a customer of mine. I stripped the bike down a couple weeks ago and, this morning, removed the frozen seatpost and BB. The parts that came off the bike are as follows;

Bullseye hubs laced to 36h Mavic MA40 rolldowns
Bullseye cranks
Ringle skewers and seat QR
M732 XT derailleurs, shifters and brake levers
Answer Taperlite handlebars
The brakes are similar to the Graftons with the three holes machined out of each arm, but they're not Graftons. Can't remember off the top of my head what they are...

I'd like to keep the original parts, but there are a few items that are a bit worse for wear, so I might end up replacing them if appropriate substitutions pop up. The rims are probably the first to go. They're strait, but the braking surface is pretty rough.

The cranks are also looking pretty ugly, but I'll most likely refinish them unless someone chimes in and tells me that a rusty set of Bullseyes is likely to fail for any reason. On that note, I'll definitely need a new BB if anyone has one.

As far as the frame, fork and stem go, I'd be very interested to know how these were originally finished. I'm not sure if mine is wearing it's original colors, and it needs to be redone anyway. I've heard that the Ultimates were powder coated, but I don't know that for a fact. I'd generally prefer wet paint, but if anyone wants to weigh in, I'm still going to mull it over for a bit before I decide. Feel free to to post pics of particularly cool Ultimate paint jobs in the meantime for inspiration. There's one that I saw (very poorly pictured) with a purple to magenta fade up to the top/down tube that breaks up into yellow at the head tube. I'd love to see some more detailed pics of that bike.

Lastly, I'd also appreciate it if there were a Yeti enthusiast on here who could help pinpoint my bikes build date. From what I've gathered by the parts and serial number (U175), I think it's a 1989, but again I'm not positive. Also, would a bike that early have been built in California or Colorado?

As per the rules, here she is...













And here's the next project to keep me busy in my downtime...


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

You have a PM


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

LeeDumler said:


> Lastly, I'd also appreciate it if there were a Yeti enthusiast on here who could help pinpoint my bikes build date. From what I've gathered by the parts and serial number (U175), I think it's a 1989, but again I'm not positive. Also, would a bike that early have been built in California or Colorado?


For sure a California frame, most likely 1989. That's an early one! I've only seen one other Ultimate with a lower frame number. That definitely looks like it's been repainted at one point judging from the later Kokopelli decal on the chainstay and 3rd gen headbadge. It also has an Answer Accutrax fork and not a Yeti fork, although this is being a bit picky for most.

Your bike would have been powder coated, and I'd go that route again simply because it's stronger. As for color, sky is the limit. Standard turquoise / neon is a bit played out these days, so something else would be fresh. Good luck!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice! Thats gonna be a rad project. Looking forward to the progress updates!

Mine was U127 that I bought from the original owner....he confirmed it was an Agoura Hills, Ca built bike that he bought in 1989, so Ameybrooks assessment is a safe bet.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

View attachment 941538
Here's a pic of an Ultimate that I owned for a while (s/n U12 so it was an early frame). The paint was not original, but I think it's a great looking color combo on an Ultimate.

Have fun with yours.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

As pretty as Laffeaux's old bike looks, I'll have to agree with Ameybrook that the turquoise might be a waste of an opportunity to do something more interesting. A fellow that stopped into the shop last week showed me a picture of a harlequin Fat that he's been trying to get his hands on, and that thing looked rad! I'm not sure where I'd find half white, half black decals though...

So who has recommendations for a good powder coat shop in the Bay Area? I've heard good things about Maas Brothers, but have had no first hand experience.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

That bike looks like the one my friend owned back then. I believe his was bought and built from the Bike Beat in So. Cal


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Couple of my favorite Ultimates


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> I'm not sure where I'd find half white, half black decals though...


VeloCals has Yeti decals in multiple colors. You may have to order a full black set and a full white set, but it's possible.

VeloCals Product List

A good harlequin paint job is a lot of work. Make sure you find a shop that knows what they're doing if you go that route.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

The neon yellow/pink one has been a favorite of mine for a long time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> So who has recommendations for a good powder coat shop in the Bay Area? I've heard good things about Maas Brothers, but have had no first hand experience.


Oh sh!t, you're local! Nice. Maas Brothers all day long. I've had 4-5 frames done by them and they're super awesome. Cheap, quick turn around, great quality work. They're familiar with bikes and know to mask the posts/threads and can anything else you specify.

They did my WTB Phoenix:










And the stem and fork for my C-26.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh sh!t, you're local! Nice. Maas Brothers all day long. I've had 4-5 frames done by them and they're super awesome. Cheap, quick turn around, great quality work. They're familiar with bikes and know to mask the posts/threads and can anything else you specify.


You live in the Bay Area as well then? Where about? I grew up in Marin and live in San Rafael now. I also work at the Recyclery, so feel free to hit me up for any parts you might be looking for, or just drop in and say hi.

Your bikes certainly put me over on Mass. Now I just need to pick some colors.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

This is U177 ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> You live in the Bay Area as well then? Where about? I grew up in Marin and live in San Rafael now. I also work at the Recyclery, so feel free to hit me up for any parts you might be looking for, or just drop in and say hi.
> 
> Your bikes certainly put me over on Mass. Now I just need to pick some colors.


Recyclery, nice. That's a good place to be when cherry picking the gems that come in before anyone can get to them!

I'm down in San Jose. You'll have to make the next vintage ride we get going!

Maas has a whole wall of colors sprayed on cans so you can see what you're getting in to. You'll have it back in less than two weeks.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

First off, my apologies for letting the thread die off, but the holidays and some garage improvement projects put the kibosh on my resto, until a few weeks ago.

As for the good news, my Ultimate is at Mass Bros with my ARC, and one of my newest additions to the fleet [surprise, surprise], a third Yeti! I'm expecting them all to be done early this week.

As it turns out, the fellow who sold me the Ultimate and the ARC, had a 1991ish FRO as well, which he had given to a friend. About a month ago, he and his friend came by to show me the FRO to see if I'd be interested in restoring it for him. After some time spent chatting, he decided he'd rather just sell me the bike and keep the collection of Yetis under the same roof.

So the Ultimate is getting redone in Turquoise (I kept second guessing every other idea I came up with). The ARC is just getting stripped and then hand polished by me, followed by turquoise darts at the headtube with black pinstripes. The FRO is getting a fresh coat of it's original white.

Now for the decals, are there any better options out there aside from Velocals? They don't even have ARC decals listed. Also, the fork on the FRO is slightly different than the one on the Ultimate. It has Answer decals on it and a slightly less curved bend to the legs (the legs are angled down slightly more at the welds to the unicrown) than my Ultimate fork. Am I to assume that the Ultimate does actually have a Yeti fork and that the FRO has the Answer version? Was there a third version of the Accu-Trax?

On an unrelated note, I did pick up some other pretty rad bikes since I was last here, since the best thing to do when you don't have enough time for a project is to acquire more projects. The first is a 1992 Gary Fisher RS-1, which is really just in need of a good tune and clean, so not really a project. The second is a 1998 Bontrager Ti-Lite, which will need a new parts group and fork overhaul, but the frame is in really nice shape.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I have some decals. PM me with what you need.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

The frames are back home and looking pretty good. The guys at Maas were great to deal with and pricing was very reasonable.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Update time! I've picked up some neat parts for the build, which I've just realized hasn't included any ACTUAL building for about a year now. Shame on me. Hopefully these parts will help put my priorities in order.

NOS XT brakes, shifters and seatpost, NOS Tange (Fisher) Super Light headset and some fresh bearings pressed into the old Bullseye hubs.


NOS Araya RM20 rims and a very nice replacement XT rear der.


NOS IRC Racer X-1 tires. Funny story behind these. A homeless street kid walks into the shop holding a pretty pair of tires, tied together with a piece of extension cord. Usually homeless folks wander in trying trade parts or bikes they've stolen for other parts or bikes they can use (we always refuse), but this kid just walks up to my work bench and says "Can I donate these tires to you?". I graciously accepted.



The cranks are getting a fresh coat of gloss back, but I've remained unsuccessful in finding a replacement bottom bracket. I might ditch the Bullseyes for something more square-tapery, should something cool come up.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Two updates. First off, the bike is finally starting to take shape. I got some new decals, thanks to SMRTIN. I also laced up the wheels and pressed in the headset.







Second, I was pointed in the direction of another Ultimate for sale by a friend. The owner was super friendly and happy to sell me the bike for a very fair price. It's also a more appropriate size for actual trail riding. Now I have one to shred on while I restore the other.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

LeeDumler said:


> Now I have one to shred on while I restore the other.


Typical VRC luxury issue.....great bikes both of them. Really like the restored one, just the best Yeti color IMHO.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sh!t, you've been busy man!

I'm glad you went with the Ice Axe decal. Might be my favorite.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Mauricer; Thanks. I'm pretty pleased with the way it's coming along. I'm even more pleased that the new one rides so well. I'd never owned an older Yeti before, so I would have been pretty bummed if I discovered that I'd spent so much time on a bike that rides like crap. I'm always a bit skeptical of bikes with such large diameter steel tubes, as I'm only 155 lbs, but it's comfortable enough and the front end is pin point accurate.

Rumphy; You have no idea how busy I've been. I've picked up quite a few other projects over the course of this one. Once it's done, I'll start on the OG, then the IRD Stainless Project, El Kaboing, Merlin Mountain, and also do some brake upgrades to my Ibis Trials Comp. Then I've got to get my Raleigh International ready for a tour in May.

Back to this bike, though. I still haven't found a front derailleur. If anyone has a NOS or really nice condition M732 front derailleur with 28.6 clamp, I could really use it.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

More progress, and in a timely manner. It's starting to look like the finished product.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> More progress, and in a timely manner. It's starting to look like the finished product.


Looking good! 
What year is that Ulti? 89/90?
Flites didn't come out until 1991. Loose at least 3 cable donuts. No housing ferrule going into the stem snorkel. 
That's about all I can nitpick.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Looking good!
> What year is that Ulti? 89/90?
> Flites didn't come out until 1991. Loose at least 3 cable donuts. No housing ferrule going into the stem snorkel.
> That's about all I can nitpick.


As far as I can tell, it's a 1989 and is number U175. I don't have any saddles from 89' so this is as close as I can get for the time being. You missed the Tange/Fisher Super Light headset, which wasn't available until 91'. You loose this round, Eric, but we have a nice consolation prize, I'm sure.

As for the five cable donuts and the ferrule at the stem, it's habit. I build bikes for a living, and have for many years, so in my head, it's always proper to err on the side of caution and use a ferrule if it fits comfortably. The housing has a very minimal lip to sit on in the ID of the stem's barrel adjuster. If I were building the bike for a customer to ride, no way I'd let it go out without a ferrule there or a full serving of donuts. I probably also leave my housing and cable ends a bit too long for a "show bike", but what looks right to me for a restoration is having the bike exactly as it would be if I were sending it out the door with a customer on day one.

Now the "must have" list has grown to a proper F. Der, saddle and headset. Just when I thought I was making progress...


----------



## jdfilms (Jul 14, 2014)

Great job! I'm about to post a thread with photos of my Ultimate that I just restored.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I took a look at your build. What's your take on the way it rides? Did it ever have a rigid fork? I've been thinking of swapping the Accu-Trax on my later bike with a 1.25" Mag 21 I have, just to see how it handles. 

What shop did you work for here in the Bay?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I took a half day at work today and went to a local shop to demo some 2016 Yetis. I figured I'd show up in style with one of my own. The Yeti rep and shop owner had very kind things to say about it, and I was very impressed by the SB6c that I rode. Couldn't resist a quick photo op before I headed home.



I also found a front derailleur, thanks to my friend who has been watching eBay very vigilantly. The 89 should be done this weekend!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

LeeDumler said:


> I took a half day at work today and went to a local shop to demo some 2016 Yetis. I figured I'd show up in style with one of my own. The Yeti rep and shop owner had very kind things to say about it, and I was very impressed by the SB6c that I rode. Couldn't resist a quick photo op before I headed home.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a front derailleur, thanks to my friend who has been watching eBay very vigilantly. The 89 should be done this weekend!


That's a great photo!
Reminds me a bit of a certain scene in the movie E.T.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I just realized that I started another project thread without properly finishing off this one. Here are some shots upon completion.





Here's one, courtesy of Mr. Kelly, at the MBHOF



And one more from that evening



So that's it for now. Onto the Ibis...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Killer Ultimate!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

The Ultimate has a new home. Sorry for the poor lighting. It'll look better during daylight hours.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Best Ultimate build i've seen. Everything is perfectly balanced. A turbo saddle would make more sense but does not take away the prize. It's a bike you look and trust it will win on every trail.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

LDQP....LeeDumlerQualityBuilts.

Ticks all the boxes. Dig every bike you put your hands on.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Whole heartedly agree, Lee very nice work your builds are inspiring, nicely done and equally envy inducing. I must say as with many things location, location, location and you're in a prime spot. You think in Berkeley I'd run into to more VRC rides, but I don't maybe it's all the UCB kids and their damn Treks. 

I'll stop by the shop tomorrow around 11:00am or so, to chat, pick up helmet and fork (again 1", threadless?). Cheers and happy trails


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! It just adds to the motivation to do more builds like this and contribute to the forum. On that note, I have to say that the community here beats the pants off of most forums on the Internet. Bunch of great folks doing great things with bikes. Can't beat that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys! It just adds to the motivation to do more builds like this and contribute to the forum. On that note, I have to say that the community here beats the pants off of most forums on the Internet. Bunch of great folks doing great things with bikes. Can't beat that.


And to think it used to be more active! Still some great quality bikes that come through here. I'm due to serve up a post or two.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

LeeDumler said:


> The Ultimate has a new home. Sorry for the poor lighting. It'll look better during daylight hours.


Nice to see that Yeti on display. I love that Mountain Cycles San Andreas too! I wish I had one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Lee...any way to kindly suggest they correct the STX V-brakes on the back of that Manitou? I can't handle it.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Hey Lee...any way to kindly suggest they correct the STX V-brakes on the back of that Manitou? I can't handle it.


No problem. I'm sure I've got some Tektros that I could swap onto it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And to think it used to be more active! Still some great quality bikes that come through here. I'm due to serve up a post or two.


We should have more fights... That's what attracts people on the internet: I hate You!

edit: .. i am more atractted than ever to riding vintage bikes. There was a meeting of art x practical x performance x attitude in the late 80s mountain bikes that i can't find in a LBS showroom or catalogue.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> No problem. I'm sure I've got some Tektros that I could swap onto it.


You tryin' to get fired? 



colker1 said:


> We should have more fights... That's what attracts people on the internet: I hate You!


There have been some epic ones over the years. Mostly your fault. A55hole!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

colker1 said:


> We should have more fights...


Colker, weren't you the one who argued bikes weren't art a few years back?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Colker, thanks for the suggestion of having more fights! I've got the perfect conflict igniter. 

When we were expanding the bicycle showcase at the museum last week, Joe and I were looking through the storage area for 10 bikes to fill up the newly constructed third tier on the mountain bike walls. I suggested that we might want to display a WTB Phoenix that was given to the museum awhile back. Joe thought about it for a minute before deciding that the bike wasn't important enough. But what did make it to the final 10? Well among others, a Fat Chance.

Now Eric, I'm not saying that the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix, but the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

In terms of historical significance, that's the right choice.

Surprisingly, there isn't a Fat Chance on the main deck.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tductape said:


> Colker, weren't you the one who argued bikes weren't art a few years back?


Yes!! I displeased everyone w/ that line. It was my masterpiece.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> Colker, thanks for the suggestion of having more fights! I've got the perfect conflict igniter.
> 
> When we were expanding the bicycle showcase at the museum last week, Joe and I were looking through the storage area for 10 bikes to fill up the newly constructed third tier on the mountain bike walls. I suggested that we might want to display a WTB Phoenix that was given to the museum awhile back. Joe thought about it for a minute before deciding that the bike wasn't important enough. But what did make it to the final 10? Well among others, a Fat Chance.
> 
> Now Eric, I'm not saying that the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix, but the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix.


Yes Lee.. we ride the important one. Rumpfy can do w/ the less historically significant bicycles...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Nicely done. I'm pretty psyched about the ARC. That was one of my dream bikes back in the day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Colker, thanks for the suggestion of having more fights! I've got the perfect conflict igniter.
> 
> When we were expanding the bicycle showcase at the museum last week, Joe and I were looking through the storage area for 10 bikes to fill up the newly constructed third tier on the mountain bike walls. I suggested that we might want to display a WTB Phoenix that was given to the museum awhile back. Joe thought about it for a minute before deciding that the bike wasn't important enough. But what did make it to the final 10? Well among others, a Fat Chance.
> 
> Now Eric, I'm not saying that the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix, but the man who effectively invented the mountain bike thinks that a Fat Chance is better than a Phoenix.


You bastard! We need to get the the Yo vs. Phoenix challenge back on track.



DoubleCentury said:


> In terms of historical significance, that's the right choice.
> 
> Surprisingly, there isn't a Fat Chance on the main deck.


No but there are two aluminum Phoenixes on the main deck. How many Fats though?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> I suggested that we might want to display a WTB Phoenix that was given to the museum awhile back. Joe thought about it for a minute before deciding that the bike wasn't important enough. .


I believe Joe read my pledge here: "Enough talking about Phoenix". Wait ... i just received an invitation to be a "consultant" on the museum: now i understand why.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Better pic during the day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeDumler said:


> Better pic during the day.


Wow, you do amazing work, looks like it just rolled off the factory floor. Sweet collection as well. Glad to see somebody restoring and keeping mtb history alive. Are those all in or going in a mtb museum?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow, you do amazing work, looks like it just rolled off the factory floor. Sweet collection as well. Glad to see somebody restoring and keeping mtb history alive. Are those all in or going in a mtb museum?


Thanks man! They are all in the Museum now. That's the newly constructed second story display deck. Another volunteer and I helped Joe construct it just before the induction ceremony a couple weeks ago. I'll get some pics of the other bikes we added, including a Stingray BMX, Ritchey Mountain bike #1, VVA Colt 20/20, Mike Rust "Birdcage" and Hans Rey's GT, which I got to assemble. More to come...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeDumler said:


> Thanks man! They are all in the Museum now. That's the newly constructed second story display deck. Another volunteer and I helped Joe construct it just before the induction ceremony a couple weeks ago. I'll get some pics of the other bikes we added, including a Stingray BMX, Ritchey Mountain bike #1, VVA Colt 20/20, Mike Rust "Birdcage" and Hans Rey's GT, which I got to assemble. More to come...


Drool..🤑
So where is this museum?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So where is this museum?


The Motherland of MTB.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> The Motherland of MTB.


Indeed. The bikes are at the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in Fairfax, CA.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeDumler said:


> Indeed. The bikes are at the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in Fairfax, CA.


If I ever get up that way I'll drop in.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Please do visit. We're just about an hour from San Francisco. Plenty of reasons to make the trip.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeDumler said:


> Please do visit. We're just about an hour from San Francisco. Plenty of reasons to make the trip.


Can you post up a link to the museum and I'll bookmark it for a possible future visit?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you post up a link to the museum and I'll bookmark it for a possible future visit?


You can find the museum at MMBHOF.org


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LeeDumler said:


> You can find the museum at MMBHOF.org


Thanks, saved. And WOW that is quite a place, I'm definitely going to pay you a visit if I'm ever up that way.


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

Shifting gears, 2021 and still in the hunt. Had this Ultimate for 15 years or so but finally decided to build it. The Halson fork is what came with the bike so it's the fork that fits. I have a NOS Accu Trax in black but steer tube is too long and nobody has a trade. If anyone has a 6" to 6 1/4" steer tube Accu Trax in 1 1/4" I am interested in a trade. Be a shame to tread and cut the one I have. The bike is getting Bullseye hub soon. Try and guess what those cranks are. Not many out there...


----------

